#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  >  Γλώσσα παρουσίασης των τευχών μελετών σε ιδιωτικά και δημόσια έργα.

## Evan

> Δε δέχονται στις πολεοδομίες τεύχος στα Αγγλικά.Υπάρχει και η λύση να το μεταφράσεις μια φορά και μετά να το έχεις ως πρότυπο.
> .


έχω δώσει και δεν είπαν τίποτα. Και άμα πουν τους κάνω καμιά ψιλομεταφρασούλα τι σημαίνει displacement stress momment κλπ.

----------


## Xάρης

Το ότι γίνεται δεκτό δε σημαίνει ότι είναι σύννομο.
Επίσημη γλώσσα είναι μόνο η Ελληνική, τουλάχιστον προς το παρόν, και όλα τα τεύχη οφείλουν να είναι στα Ελληνικά.

Αν το λογισμικό δεν βγάζει τεύχος στα Ελληνικά, τότε αν πέσουμε σ' έναν υπάλληλο που θα εφαρμόζει το νόμο όπως θα έπρεπε και δεν μας το αποδέχεται, θα τα βρούμε μπαστούνια.
Γι αυτό, θεωρώ ότι ένα κριτήριο, έστω και όχι τόσο σημαντικό, είναι το ξένο λογισμικό να χει τεύχος στα Ελληνικά.

----------


## Evan

με κάποιον είχα πλακωθεί στο φόρουμ της Λογισμικής για το αν θα πρέπει να δέχονται το τεύχος στα αγγλικά στις πολεοδομίες.
Είναι δυνατόν μηχανικός το 2010  να θέλει να ελέγξει τέυχος που παράγεται από στατικό πρόγραμμα και να μην ξέρει αγγλικά;
Δηλ. θα πρέπει να μεταφράσουμε και να προσαρμόσουμε και όλους τους τύπους που χρησιμοποιούμε στα ελληνικά στους κανονισμούς.

Μrd=Ρασ και μετά να κάνουμε μάθημα ελληνικών σε όλους τους μηχανικούς του κόσμου.

Είναι δυνατόν Δ. Υπάλληλος σε οποιαδήποτε Υπηρεσία πλέον να μην ξέρει Αγγλικά; Επιβάλλεται 

Άσε που ένα τεύχος 10 διαφορετικές λέξεις χρησιμοποιεί σε όλο το κείμενο. Ας τις μάθουν σιγά

Υ.Γ. Άσε που στη σχολή τα Αγγλικά ήταν υποχρεωτικό μάθημα

----------


## Xάρης

Οι συμβολισμοί με λατινικά γράμματα, πεζά και κεφαλαία, υπάρχουν και στον ΕΚΩΣ (βλ. § 1.5.1) και στον ΕΑΚ και είναι διαφορετική περίπτωση. Φυσικά και δεν χρειάζονται μετάφραση. Αντίστοιχα και η διεθνής κοινότητα χρησιμοποιεί στις μαθηματικές εκφράσεις ελληνικά σύμβολα.

Εννοείται δε ότι η πλειοψηφία των Ελλήνων γνωρίζει στοιχειωδώς Αγγλικά. Νομίζω ότι πλέον η καλή γνώση των Αγγλικών (επίπεδο FCE) είναι αναγκαία προϋπόθεση για την εισαγωγή στο δημόσιο όπως και η γνώση Η.Υ.

Από εκεί και πέρα όμως η ελληνική γλώσσα είναι η μόνη επίσημη γλώσσα του κράτους. 
Συνεπώς, *νομικά*, όλα τα δημόσια έγγραφα θα πρέπει να είναι μεταφρασμένα στα Ελληνικά.*
Τέτοια έγγραφα είναι και τα τεύχη των μελετών ιδιωτικών και δημόσιων έργων.

Το συμπέρασμα είναι ότι αν θέλει ο δημόσιος υπάλληλος να είναι τυπικός θα βρούμε τον μπελά μας αν δεν έχουμε τεύχος στα ελληνικά. Και μπορεί ο υπάλληλος να μην το κάνει γιατί θέλει να είναι τυπικός αλλά για το φακελάκι. Γιατί λοιπόν να δίνουμε δικαίωμα σε κάποιον να κολλάει στο τυπικό της γλώσσας του τεύχους;

* Για τον ίδιο λόγο ζητείται πχ επίσημη μετάφραση κάθε πτυχίου που έχει αποκτηθεί στο εξωτερικό. Είναι δυνατόν να μη καταλαβαίνει κάποιος τις δέκα γραμμές που αναγράφονται σ' ένα πτυχίο που έχει αποκτηθεί από αγγλικό πανεπιστήμιο;

----------


## Evan

άμα θέλει να στα πάρει θα στα πάρει, άμα τα χει πάρει ακόμα και εφημερίδες να βάλεις μέσα στα σφράγισε

----------


## plo

Δεν διαφωνώ αλλά μερικές φορές υπάρχουν κάποιες εξαιρέσεις όπως, οι υπάλληλοι είναι πιο μεγάλης ηλικίας και η ορολογία δύσκολη κλπ κλπ................. και η κουβέντα δεν οδηγεί πουθενά. Για μένα το θέμα έχει να κάνει με το τι προβλέπει η νομοθεσία και πως την ερμηνεύει κανείς (δηλαδή η υπηρεσία) + τις ιδιαιτερότητες της κάθε περίπτωσης ξεχωριστά. Προσωπικά το 2003 ή 2004 υπέβαλα στατική μελέτη και τεύχος στατικών υπολογισμών που αφορούσε σε βαριά προκατασκευή (εταιρεία με έδρα τη Λάρισα) για βιομηχανικό κτίριο ,πλήρως τεκμηριωμένη με αναλυτικά σχέδια και λεπτομέρειες (όλα έτοιμα από την εταιρεία) και το τεύχος στα ιταλικά. Ο εκλεκτής σάστισε και μου ζήτησε μετάφραση. Έδωσα σε μια κοπέλα της Ιταλική φιλολογίας να μου το μεταφράσει, ήταν πραγματικά της πλάκας, πάνω στο τεύχος με στυλό, και μετά από διαβουλεύσεις των υπαλλήλων στην υπηρεσία το δέχτηκαν και όλα καλά.

----------


## Samdreamth

> Εννοείται δε ότι η πλειοψηφία των Ελλήνων γνωρίζει στοιχειωδώς Αγγλικά. Νομίζω ότι πλέον η καλή γνώση των Αγγλικών (επίπεδο FCE) είναι αναγκαία προϋπόθεση για την εισαγωγή στο δημόσιο όπως και η γνώση Η.Υ.


Καλά το ότι είναι απαιτούμενο ένα πτυχίο αγγλικών δεν σημαίνει και τίποτα (ότι δηλ. θα ξέρει και ο δημ. υπάλληλος αγγλικά).

Πάντως αν είχα κάτι στα αγγλικά και έπρεπε να το παραδώσω σε πολεοδομία κλπ θα έκανα το εξής: 
1) αν ήταν κάτι που θα χρησιμοποιούσα πολλές φορές θα το μετέφραζα για να υπάρχει και στο μέλλον
2) αν ήταν κάτι μεμονωμένο, θα μετέφραζα ίσως τις αρχικές σελίδες για ξεκάρφωμα
3) αν δε, τα είχα καλά με αυτούς που δουλεύουν δεν θα μετέφραζα τίποτα και θα τους εξηγούσα αν με ρωτούσαν...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

